# Receipt Checks in Stores



## andyzee (Mar 29, 2008)

OK, read this post by Beano and he's gonna get me started on another one of my pet peeves



BeanoNYC said:


> What drives me nuts is receipt checking at places like Best Buy and Home Depot. I politely refuse and keep walking. Unless they have reason to detain me (Read:They saw me steal something) they have no right to check my receipt. My relationship ended with the store the moment I paid for my goods...but I digress.


 
Drives me nuts too and I completely ignore them. If they ask, I show them my reciept, how valid thier request is, I'm not sure. But every store does reserves the right to check your bags, so I'll go by that. However, I will not stand in line to have my bags checked. I usually just get done standing in line to pay then they want me to stand in line to proove I paid, ain't happening. If there is a line, I keep going, if someone stops me, I'll offer to let them check, I will not get in line. Most of the time, they don't even check your purchases against the receipt, they just take a marker and mark the receipt.

Funny thing, one time I'm walking out of a store. There's a line cause someone is checking receipts, I walk around it, the buzzer goes off since I guess my purchases weren't properly demagnetize, or whatever it is they do and the fellow checking recipts just continues checking reciepts, doesn't say a word to me. So, how effective is this practice?


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2008)

Here we go... :roll:

Seriously, I think you guys are stressing yourselves out too much by worrying about this stuff. There's obviously a reason for this practice. I can guarantee they are not doing it just to piss you off. Suck it up and wait in the line if there is one. If it really bothers you that much, don't shop at the place.

I'm not trying to be confrontational. I seriously just don't worry about this stuff. Mellow out.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 29, 2008)

I've only seen this at BJs. Not a big deal most of the time. They have self checkouts so I guess they're trying to be sure folks aren't "forgetting" to scan a few items.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 29, 2008)

And if these stores didn't have people doing this job, there would be that many more people unemployed.  Same reason I hope NJ never goes to self-serv gas.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> If it really bothers you that much, don't shop at the place.


 
Wow, why didn't I think of that? 

Let's see in this day and age I need hardware, hmm... where do I go?
Office supplies?
Electronics?
Sporting goods?

Any guesses?







Yes it bothers me and I deal with it in my own way, I ignore them.


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2008)

So I'm a lemming, huh? Whatever. Knock yourself out worrying about this stuff then. I can't be bothered with it. In fact, this kind of thing might not even register with me as being more than a minor annoyance, if that. I'm certainly not going to get worked up over it and storm past the kid making minimum wage like it's his fault airing some sense of entitlement or something.

Parenting has forced me to become an incredibly patient person. What is a major frustration to some others is now hardly a blip on my radar. Different perspective, I guess.


----------



## dmc (Mar 29, 2008)

Doesn't bug me either..

If it helps keep costs down by keeping people from stealing.. then I'm OK...

Now - the woman at the airline gate telling me - before i showed my ticket -  "Excuse me sir - we're only boarding first class seats now" on a trip where I HAD first class - that made me mad...  Just cause i was wearing a Burton shirt and not a suit!    I joked about it with her...


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 29, 2008)

Im sooooo glad I live in a little one horse town in CNY so I don't have deal with that crap.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 29, 2008)

I think it's fair to say that I'm older than most of the posters on this forum. As a result, I have seen a bit more over the years. During my time I have seen rights and liberties slowly being stripped away and people being apathetic about it. Does it bug me, yes. To the point I'm loosing sleep over it, no. 

Since I am one of the older guys on this forum, chances are I have less time left on this earth. As a result, any actions or non-actions taken by people in response to some of the crap that has been going on in recent years will have less effect on me than the rest of you. Greg, you say that you're too concerned being a parent to worry about such trivial matters, cool. I hope your kid/kids, enjoy the bed your making for them.

Just my opinion, don't mean to offend or annoy, if I do, I apologize. Now back to more impotant matters, gotta work on a summary for Greg's Roast!


----------



## dmc (Mar 29, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Im sooooo glad I live in a little one horse town in CNY so I don't have deal with that crap.



They never check us in my Home Depot and Lowes in Catskill NY either..  
I'd see it when i lived in Jersey though..  i think in more crowded stores theft is probably more of an issue..

Thought i was going to get a cavity search in a Target in Atlanta once..


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I think it's fair to say that I'm older than most of the posters on this forum. As a result, I have seen a bit more over the years. During my time I have seen rights and liberties slowly being stripped away and people being apathetic about it. Does it bug me, yes. To the point I'm loosing sleep over it, no.
> 
> Since I am one of the older guys on this forum, chances are I have less time left on this earth. As a result, any actions or non-actions taken by people in response to some of the crap that has been going on in recent years will have less effect on me than the rest of you. Greg, you say that you're too concerned being a parent to worry about such trivial matters, cool. I hope your kid/kids, enjoy the bed your making for them.
> 
> Just my opinion, don't mean to offend, if I do, I apologize. Now back to more impotant matters, gotta work on a summary for Greg's Roast!



Okay. Fair enough. Please provide some *specific *examples of  the rights and liberties you've seen stripped away over the years and also please describe to what extent these have impacted your quality of life. I hope it goes beyond just having to wait a few minutes to get your receipt checked when you leave a store. Also, don't just give the vague overall slippery slope argument. I'm simple-minded so I would like to see specifics. This will give me a better understanding of the hell hole my kids are destined to be living in when they grow up.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 29, 2008)

dmc said:


> Thought i was going to get a cavity search in a Target in Atlanta once..


 
Why do you have a smilie after mentioning the prospect of a cavity search? :roll: :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Mar 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> Okay. Fair enough. Please provide some *specific *examples of the rights and liberties you've seen stripped away over the years and also please describe to what extent these have impacted your quality of life. I hope it goes beyond just having to wait a few minutes to get your receipt checked when you leave a store. Also, don't just give the vague overall slippery slope argument. I'm simple-minded so I would like to see specifics. This will give me a better understanding of the hell hole my kids are destined to be living in when they grow up.


 
First reaction, I'm sensing a lot of sarcasm in you post, but that's fine. I'll give you a few off the top of my head:

Checks leaving the store.
Border checks 75 miles from the border
DUI - Gee we could say it'd keeping drunk drivers off the road and keeping us safe. But there is too much of taking rights away for our own good, the good of the children, family values, etc.....
Drug tests in work - Damn, you want to talk invasion of privacy. Are they buy cattle here, will the next thing be checking your teeth?
Those are just a few things that come to mind, I'm sure I could think of more, but you'll only sarcastically knock each and everyone down. And that's fine, you'll have to live with it. Me, can't be bothered arguing the point. In all case above, you can argue if they are right or wrong, However there is one thing that you can not argue, they are all presuming guilt until proven innocent. Son of B, gotta start work in 45 min. guess my Greg Roast Summary will have to wait!


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 29, 2008)

dmc said:


> Thought i was going to get a cavity search in a Target in Atlanta once..



DMC, you're a funny somebitch--we need to hook up for a beer sometime. If my knee was friggin better I'd head to Hunter for some corn but not this year. Still making a few turns at Greek but showing up late, taking 2 runs then right to the tailgate party.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 29, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> DMC, you're a funny somebitch--we need to hook up for a beer sometime. If my knee was friggin better I'd head to Hunter for some corn but not this year. Still making a few turns at Greek but showing up late, taking 2 runs then right to the tailgate party.


 
To me, he seemed dissapointed that it didn't happen. :lol:


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 29, 2008)

andyzee said:


> First reaction, I'm sensing a lot of sarcasm in you post, but that's fine. I'll give you a few off the top of my head:
> 
> Checks leaving the store.
> Border checks 75 miles from the border
> ...



I'll say this. I understand where you're coming from and agree to some extent that Uncle Sam has his thumb firmly placed upon us. BUT, that being said, our other options really suck!!!


----------



## andyzee (Mar 29, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> I'll say this. I understand where you're coming from and agree to some extent that Uncle Sam has his thumb firmly placed upon us. BUT, that being said, our other options really suck!!!


 
Sad part is, it's not only Uncle Sam, it's the Corporate world (I was going to say Corporate America, but that's now history), and that's the real scary part. And before anyone gets started on it, no, I'm that paranoid that there's a conspiracy or anything, just a pattern of the way things are going. 
(FYI, I just blew my boss off to respond  )


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2008)

andyzee said:


> First reaction, I'm sensing a lot of sarcasm in you post, but that's fine. I'll give you a few off the top of my head:
> 
> Checks leaving the store.
> Border checks 75 miles from the border
> ...



Wow. These things do indeed have a serious impact on the quality of life. Thank you so much for looking out for the future of my kids for me. Obviously, I'm failing at that. I guess if they ever want to shop lift at BJ's, smuggle in a nuke from Mexico, drive drunk, or try to establish a long term career while effed up on coke, they're outta luck.

How's _that _for sarcasm? 

I get your point and understand your concern, but don't blame me for not wasting my time worrying about it and insinuate I'm not looking out for my kids well being and future as a result.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> I get your point and understand your concern, but don't blame me for not wasting my time worrying about it and insinuate I'm not looking out for my kids well being and future as a result.


 
Not blaming anyone for anything, not expecting anyone to do anything, just trying to make a point and start a conversation. As soon as I made my point people were quick to knock it down. As a result, I expanded on it, nothing more, nothing less. 

As far as your kids go, well you brought them into the conversation to make a point and as a result I did the same, I'm sure your a great dad. By the way, how many kids do you have, I wasn't sure, but thought it was only one girl.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> And if these stores didn't have people doing this job, there would be that many more people unemployed.  Same reason I hope NJ never goes to self-serv gas.



Are all gas stations in dirty jersey Full Serve? The only place I've gotten gas the past several years there is at the Lombardi Plaza.  I actually fill up there even if I only have used a quarter tank.  It's THAT much cheaper than surrounding states.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 29, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Are all gas stations in dirty jersey Full Serve? The only place I've gotten gas the past several years there is at the Lombardi Plaza. I actually fill up there even if I only have used a quarter tank. It's THAT much cheaper than surrounding states.


 
Yeah, funny thing, it's the law in NJ, no self service, yet it's the cheapest gas around. And now to defend my state, people that refer to it as dirty jesey and such obviously haven't seen too much of it, Jersey is very divers and has a lot to offer.


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Not blaming anyone for anything, not expecting anyone to do anything, just trying to make a point and start a conversation. As soon as I made my point people were quick to knock it down. As a result, I expanded on it, nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> As far as your kids go, well you brought them into the conversation to make a point and as a result I did the same, I'm sure your a great dad. By the way, how many kids do you have, I wasn't sure, but thought it was only one girl.



My point with even bringing up the kids thing was to illustrate that they have changed my perspective on a lot of things. Their well-being and happiness is my primary concern. Quite frankly, I don't have the time, energy or desire to worry about these other things, especially like you said, things we have very little control over. Perhaps there is some underlying evil at work here, I don't know. But quite honestly, I really just think it's just a reflection of a growing and changing society.

Two daughters, 5 and 2.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 29, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Are all gas stations in dirty jersey Full Serve? The only place I've gotten gas the past several years there is at the Lombardi Plaza.  I actually fill up there even if I only have used a quarter tank.  It's THAT much cheaper than surrounding states.



Yep...self-serve is outlawed in NJ. I'm pretty sure the only other state similar is Oregon. And NJ is consistently one of the least costly states for gas. Go figure.


----------



## dmc (Mar 29, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Why do you have a smilie after mentioning the prospect of a cavity search? :roll: :lol:



chick was hot!


----------



## dmc (Mar 29, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Yeah, funny thing, it's the law in NJ, no self service, yet it's the cheapest gas around. And now to defend my state, people that refer to it as dirty jesey and such obviously haven't seen too much of it, Jersey is very divers and has a lot to offer.



I was told "Dirty Jersey" is the area around NYC..  The place most people see...


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 29, 2008)

I was told this by a local tavern owner, "they've taken the word fun out of the dictionary". I'd have to agree...........


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I think it's fair to say that I'm older than most of the posters on this forum. As a result, I have seen a bit more over the years. During my time I have seen rights and liberties slowly being stripped away and people being apathetic about it. Does it bug me, yes. To the point I'm loosing sleep over it, no.
> 
> Since I am one of the older guys on this forum, chances are I have less time left on this earth. As a result, any actions or non-actions taken by people in response to some of the crap that has been going on in recent years will have less effect on me than the rest of you. Greg, you say that you're too concerned being a parent to worry about such trivial matters, cool. I hope your kid/kids, enjoy the bed your making for them.
> 
> Just my opinion, don't mean to offend or annoy, if I do, I apologize. Now back to more impotant matters, gotta work on a summary for Greg's Roast!



I'm fairly young and I'm in agreement with you.

Do I feel my quality of life has been compromised by the ever increasing 'monitoring' and 'policing' of life that goes on in current day?  Not in the least.  I feel that I live very freely and can for the most part go about my life as I choose.

That said history shows, both past and current history, that societies can be manipulated and brain washed pretty quickly.  The line between democracy and tyranny is pretty thin.  Most people truly are sheep and will get in line when they are told to.

I'm not saying I"m some anarchist.  That said, I do believe that "Power tends to corrupt, and absolute power corrupts absolutely. Great men are almost always bad men."

I think it's healthy to not trust the motives of government or people of authority.  It's unhealthy to become paranoid about it, but when the majority loses sight of this, problems and greater loss of freedom occurs. History proves this.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> Here we go... :roll:
> 
> Seriously, I think you guys are stressing yourselves out too much by worrying about this stuff. There's obviously a reason for this practice. I can guarantee they are not doing it just to piss you off. Suck it up and wait in the line if there is one. If it really bothers you that much, don't shop at the place.
> 
> I'm not trying to be confrontational. I seriously just don't worry about this stuff. Mellow out.



I disagree.  There is no law that requires you to show your receipt while exiting a store (BJ's, Cosco and Sams Club is another story because you agree to that when you sign up.)  I don't stress myself out about it, I just walk around the line and head to my car.  If they choose to detain me, they are breaking the law.  They cannot detain you unless they have seen you steal.  Plain and simple.  I don't anything wrong with consistently exercising my rights.



campgottagopee said:


> I'll say this. I understand where you're coming from and agree to some extent that Uncle Sam has his thumb firmly placed upon us. BUT, that being said, our other options really suck!!!



Uncle Sam is on my side on this issue.  They have no right to stop you and check your receipt .


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2008)

andyzee said:


> And now to defend my state, people that refer to it as dirty jesey and such obviously haven't seen too much of it, Jersey is very divers and has a lot to offer.




I'm sure there are nice parts of Jersey.  I work for a company out of Newark and that is the only place I go to when I go to Jersey.  Really the only other place I've been in Jersey for an extended period other than that is Atlantic City.   So, you can imagine what kind of impression the place has made on me.


That said, the most scenic and beuatiful areas of the countryside and coast can't make up for the number of Yankee, Mets, Jets, Giants and Knicks fans there.   :lol:


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 29, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Uncle Sam is on my side on this issue.  They have no right to stop you and check your receipt .



Agree, totally. Guess my point was that it's sad we come to that point.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 29, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Agree, totally. Guess my point was that it's sad we come to that point.



It is.  Could you imagine a store policy like this in the 70's or 80's?


----------



## dmc (Mar 29, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Agree, totally. Guess my point was that it's sad we come to that point.



For some types of people we've been to this point for a while..


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 29, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> It is.  Could you imagine a store policy like this in the 70's or 80's?



You're on to something---I say we go back to Sex, Drugs and Rock-n-Roll


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 29, 2008)

dmc said:


> For some types of people we've been to this point for a while..



So true.....it's all that rap music


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 29, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Wow, why didn't I think of that?
> 
> Let's see in this day and age I need hardware, hmm... where do I go?
> Office supplies?
> ...



There are plenty of small or specialty stores you can visit. Maybe you'll need to make an extra stop or two, but you'll be supporting the local guy instead of the big corp.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 29, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> You're on to something---I say we go back to Sex, Drugs and Rock-n-Roll


   :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 29, 2008)

Just show them your receipt..Iof all the things to worry about in life..this rates like 90,000th for me..lol..I'm sure when you put up a fuss..you come off as an a-hole the dude who is paid a small wage to check your receipt..be cooperative..then the next time you visit the store..he'll say hi as opposed to thinking..oh no here comes that a-hole who thinks his shit doesn't stink..lol

How did I miss thread..this belongs on Epicski..lol..


----------



## andyzee (Mar 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Just show them your receipt..Iof all the things to worry about in life..this rates like 90,000th for me..lol..I'm sure when you put up a fuss..you come off as an a-hole the dude who is paid a small wage to check your receipt..be cooperative..then the next time you visit the store..he'll say hi as opposed to thinking..oh no here comes that a-hole who thinks his shit doesn't stink..lol
> 
> How did I miss thread..this belongs on Epicski..lol..


 
Thank you


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 29, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Same reason I hope NJ never goes to self-serv gas.




A big reason why despite the cheaper gas..I prefer to get my gas in PA...self service rules FTW..it's quicker and more convenient and gives me a chance to stretch out and get rid of trash in my car..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 29, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm sure there are nice parts of Jersey.  I work for a company out of Newark and that is the only place I go to when I go to Jersey.  Really the only other place I've been in Jersey for an extended period other than that is Atlantic City.   So, you can imagine what kind of impression the place has made on me.
> 
> 
> That said, the most scenic and beuatiful areas of the countryside and coast can't make up for the number of Yankee, Mets, Jets, Giants and Knicks fans there.   :lol:




Newark and Atlantic City are the two sweet spots to visit.  Gambling in the AC and maybe a freestyle rap battle driveby in the Brick City...Nork..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 29, 2008)

dmc said:


> I was told "Dirty Jersey" is the area around NYC..  The place most people see...



My favorite is MTVs tru-life I spent the summer at the Jersey Shore..It takes place in Seaside Heights and is mad steezy..and there's even a chairlift along the boardwalk in seaside heights..mad steezy yo..


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Just show them your receipt..Iof all the things to worry about in life..this rates like 90,000th for me..lol..I'm sure when you put up a fuss..you come off as an a-hole the dude who is paid a small wage to check your receipt..be cooperative..then the next time you visit the store..he'll say hi as opposed to thinking..oh no here comes that a-hole who thinks his shit doesn't stink..lol
> 
> How did I miss thread..this belongs on Epicski..lol..



Your honor, the prosecution rests.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 29, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Your honor, the prosecution rests.


 
Likewise


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 29, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Likewise





fo shizzle


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> My point with even bringing up the kids thing was to illustrate that they have changed my perspective on a lot of things. Their well-being and happiness is my primary concern. Quite frankly, I don't have the time, energy or desire to worry about these other things, especially like you said, things we have very little control over. Perhaps there is some underlying evil at work here, I don't know. But quite honestly, I really just think it's just a reflection of a growing and changing society.
> 
> Two daughters, 5 and 2.


Agreed.



deadheadskier said:


> "Power tends to corrupt, and absolute power corrupts absolutely. Great men are almost always bad men."
> 
> I think it's healthy to not trust the motives of government or people of authority.  It's unhealthy to become paranoid about it, but when the majority loses sight of this, problems and greater loss of freedom occurs. History proves this.


Agreed.



wa-loaf said:


> There are plenty of small or specialty stores you can visit. Maybe you'll need to make an extra stop or two, but you'll be supporting the local guy instead of the big corp.


Agreed.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> Here we go... :roll:
> 
> Seriously, I think you guys are stressing yourselves out too much by worrying about this stuff. There's obviously a reason for this practice. I can guarantee they are not doing it just to piss you off. Suck it up and wait in the line if there is one. If it really bothers you that much, don't shop at the place.
> 
> I'm not trying to be confrontational. I seriously just don't worry about this stuff. Mellow out.



I agree that it is no big deal and it doesn't bother me.  But all they do is take a half second glance at your cart and then a half second glance at your receipt.  Do you think they are doing a thorough job and verifying that each item is present on the receipt?  I don't.  I think the employee that get stuck with that duty scored the easiest job of the day.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 31, 2008)

Interestingly, the Home Depot at South Bay Center in Boston checks receipts, the Home Depot in Natick and the one at the Arsenal Mall do not. I'm not making a call based on demographics, but I think Home Depot is.

An infringement on rights? Perhaps. Discriminatory? Probably.


----------



## Paul (Mar 31, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Interestingly, the Home Depot at South Bay Center in Boston checks receipts, the Home Depot in Natick and the one at the Arsenal Mall do not. I'm not making a call based on demographics, but I think Home Depot is.
> 
> An infringement on rights? Perhaps. Discriminatory? Probably.



Was going to mention that I don't recall doing this in the Glastonbury, CT HD that I sometimes have to visit.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 31, 2008)

Paul said:


> Was going to mention that I don't recall doing this in the Glastonbury, CT HD that I sometimes have to visit.



Similarly, Best Buy in South Bay and in Framingham, yes.
On Newbury Street and the Cambridge Side Galleria, not so much.


----------



## ckofer (Mar 31, 2008)

Maybe some stores have documented more theft-type losses than others.


----------



## dmc (Mar 31, 2008)

Another reason it doesn't bug me is I'm a musician(_OK - I'm a drummer_) and those stores like Guitar Center and Sam Ash constantly check - you cant get out without them checking.  - i just expect it and have the receipt out...


----------



## dmc (Mar 31, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> My favorite is MTVs tru-life I spent the summer at the Jersey Shore..It takes place in Seaside Heights and is mad steezy..and there's even a chairlift along the boardwalk in seaside heights..mad steezy yo..



We we're shore rats back in the day..  Seaside was a haunt of mine.. Pretended to surf fish and stay out on Island Beach all night...  Thats some nice shore right there...


----------



## mondeo (Mar 31, 2008)

dmc said:


> Another reason it doesn't bug me is I'm a musician(_OK - I'm a drummer_) and those stores like Guitar Center and Sam Ash constantly check - you cant get out without them checking.  - i just expect it and have the receipt out...



Drummers are musicians too!

I think I've had this happen to me a total of once outside of Guitar Center and BJs, and that was when I bought my TV at Best Buy. I can completely understand that one.

I view it like I view Wal Mart. I hate to go in there, but I still do because the prices are good. Essentially, instead of complete lack of service (a la Wal Mart,) it's a disservice. You have to weigh it along with everything else when you decide to shop at a place that checks receipts, and if the benefits of convenience, price, selection, etc. outweigh the crappy service you get at HD or Best Buy, then you'll still end up going there. There are still small hardware stores around, there's the internet, etc. As long as a company doesn't have a monopoly and they aren't engaged in price fixing (which I'd argue Best Buy and Circuit City are, but that's another issue,) I can't say I have an issue with their policies, in general. More specific statements would cross into politics, so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Paul (Mar 31, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Drummers are musicians too!
> 
> I think I've had this happen to me a total of once outside of Guitar Center and BJs, and that was when I bought my TV at Best Buy. I can completely understand that one.
> 
> I view it like I view Wal Mart. I hate to go in there, but I still do because the prices are good. Essentially, instead of complete lack of service (a la Wal Mart,) it's a disservice. You have to weigh it along with everything else when you decide to shop at a place that checks receipts, and if the benefits of convenience, price, selection, etc. outweigh the crappy service you get at HD or Best Buy, then you'll still end up going there. There are still small hardware stores around, there's the internet, etc. As long as a company doesn't have a monopoly and they aren't engaged in price fixing (which I'd argue Best Buy and Circuit City are, but that's another issue,) I can't say I have an issue with their policies, in general. More specific statements would cross into politics, so I'll leave it at that.



This really is the point here. I mentioned the HD that I sometimes have to go to. I don't really HAVE to, but my local Ace, or Lyon & Billiard Lumber, or Shagbark Lumber etc...doesn't have something, or are closed, I'll put up with the Home Despot if I can get what I need, when I need it. Their receipt checking isn't any erosion of rights, its just a crappy policy. You want to shop there, deal with it, otherwise give your dollar to your neighborhood guy. Help him fight off the Wal-Martification of America.

SRSLY, this ain't too far off...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 31, 2008)

Paul said:


> Their receipt checking isn't any erosion of rights, its just a crappy policy. .



Wrong.  Detaining an individual in a store without cause IS an erosion of rights.  I've said it before, I'll say it again.  A person's relationship with a store ends the moment they pay for their goods, not when the lost prevention decides to let them out.  A crappy policy is wholesale clubs making you "agree" to receipt checks as a condition of membership.


----------



## Paul (Mar 31, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Wrong.  Detaining an individual in a store without cause IS an erosion of rights.  I've said it before, I'll say it again.  A person's relationship with a store ends the moment they pay for their goods, not when the lost prevention decides to let them out.  A crappy policy is wholesale clubs making you "agree" to receipt checks as a condition of membership.



Technically, they're not detaining you. Like you said, you can go right past them. If they call security and try to stop you, then you gotcherself an ironclad lawsuit. However, I would guess that they wouldn't be stupid enough to push it. They only try to stop you because they know most people aren't going to challenge them. Like everything else corporate America does, just keep pushing those boundaries, eventually the simps will adjust and a new bar is set.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 31, 2008)

Paul said:


> Technically, they're not detaining you. Like you said, you can go right past them. If they call security and try to stop you, then you gotcherself an ironclad lawsuit. However, I would guess that they wouldn't be stupid enough to push it. They only try to stop you because they know most people aren't going to challenge them. Like everything else corporate America does, just keep pushing those boundaries, eventually the simps will adjust and a new bar is set.


 
You hit the nail on the head, hence my lemmings comparison,  people just allow too much. If they didn't allow, this wouldn't be happening.


----------



## ckofer (Apr 1, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Wrong.  Detaining an individual in a store without cause IS an erosion of rights.  I've said it before, I'll say it again.  *A person's relationship with a store ends the moment they pay for their goods*, not when the lost prevention decides to let them out.  A crappy policy is wholesale clubs making you "agree" to receipt checks as a condition of membership.



The relationship does not end at the checkout. There are still warranties extended to you and you are still on their property. If you don't like the policies, shop elsewhere. Theft prevention is unfortunately an important aspect in maintaining a free market society. I am not cozy about Walmart et al but am impressed with their ability to keep prices affordable and inventories in order. 

http://www.sun-herald.com/breakingnews.cfm?id=5379


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 1, 2008)

Paul said:


> Technically, they're not detaining you. Like you said, you can go right past them. If they call security and try to stop you, then you gotcherself an ironclad lawsuit.



Correct.  I didn't make myself clear.  If they stop you for refusing to show a receipt then they are detaining you.  



ckofer said:


> The relationship does not end at the checkout. There are still warranties extended to you and you are still on their property. If you don't like the policies, shop elsewhere.



Wrong Wrong Wrong Wrong Wrong.  My immediate relationship with the store does end when I pay for the goods. They have no right to DETAIN me from leaving their property unless they have SEEN me try to steal something.  This is the law.

As far as me shopping elsewhere....Bullcrap.  I'll shop where the hell I want and exercise my rights while I'm doing it.  That line just irks me.  If you allow your rights to be eroded fine, but not me though.  This crap never would have flown 20 years ago.  Beware of complacency, my friend.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 1, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Correct. I didn't make myself clear. If they stop you for refusing to show a receipt then they are detaining you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Right on brother, fight the power!


----------



## ckofer (Apr 1, 2008)

Read this:

http://www.sun-herald.com/breakingnews.cfm?id=5379

You can thank these guys for the harsher measures.


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 1, 2008)

> he five suspects were arrested, with each being charged with grand retail theft and three counts of possession of shopping carts.




Possession of shopping carts is its own crime? It's not covered under basic "theft" laws?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 1, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Correct.  I didn't make myself clear.  If they stop you for refusing to show a receipt then they are detaining you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*applause*


----------



## drjeff (Apr 1, 2008)

MichaelJ said:


> Possession of shopping carts is its own crime? It's not covered under basic "theft" laws?
> 
> [/FONT]



And I've heard that at 3AM on hilly college campuses while walking back from certain establishments where they sell fermented beverages, that a shopping cart just might make a decent rendition of a bobsled.  Of course that's just third hand information and I don't have any personal experiences with that


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 1, 2008)

Just sayin :  Unfortunately WE GET What we Tolerate ! 

That's true on many levels, be it corporate greedhogs, political sleazeballs  or multi-national orgs who 's only interst is profit not community or national betterment. 

Whenever or whatever  we accept without questioning results in being anesthesized into any change and a slow but steady erosion of our rights


----------



## andyzee (Apr 1, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just sayin : Unfortunately WE GET What we Tolerate !
> 
> That's true on many levels, be it corporate greedhogs, political sleazeballs or multi-national orgs who 's only interst is profit not community or national betterment.
> 
> Whenever or whatever we accept without questioning results in being anesthesized into any change and a slow but steady erosion of our rights


 

Now now, Greg doesn't want to hear the slippery slope argument  Sorry Greg, but that is the argument and it's a good one at that. Well said Warp Daddy!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 1, 2008)

Thank you   ZEE Man


----------



## ckofer (Apr 1, 2008)

*A) I'm having a little fun pushing buttons here. 

B) Corporations are not the enemy, corrupt people are- all the way from the common shoplifter to corporate board members

C) Another consideration on the receipt checking: maybe it's the employees they don't trust either. Let's say you have a "pal" at the checkout who "forgets" to scan one of your expensive items yet it makes it into your cart. The receipt checking policy probably enhances your pal's memory pretty well. From what I have read, a large percentage of retail theft has an employee aspect to it. 

D) Theft deterance is important. Sam's Club according to this report   functions at about an 11% margin.

In other words, every $1000 of merchandise stolen must be balanced with about $10,000 in sales to break even. I can't run my small business on those margins. They count on getting paid for every item possible and loyal repeat customers in order to provide good pricing. 

As I posted before, if you don't like their policies, shop elsewhere. I have nothing to fear when the person reconciles my cart against my receipt. 

E) There seems to be a popular tone of entitlement when it comes to discussing the big stores as if they have and unsettled debt to society and somehow shoplifting is somewhat excused. I will admit I get a little annoyed at the delay after the checkout but that has much more to do with trying to do too much in one day than anything else. 

**F) I'm not even close to corporate material but I do own a business and sympathize with protecting the assets of any size business. A person getting caught stealing from me or my business would be lucky if the cops get there before I do.

*


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 1, 2008)

actually the thing about stores like Home Depot that bugs me much more than receipt checking is not being able to find sales help, and having to hunt all over the place to find something when a sales person would have been able to locate it immediately.


----------



## Greg (Apr 1, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Now now, Greg doesn't want to hear the slippery slope argument  Sorry Greg, but that is the argument and it's a good one at that. Well said Warp Daddy!



Well, then continue to call me a lemming then I guess. I just really don't feel like being "that guy" who storms out of the store with a sense of entitlement and can't wait the few seconds or minutes. Drawing a parallel that this is ultimately going to lead to some tyrannical government is a stretch. Let's keep it in perspective.

All you former hippies need to let it go...


----------



## ckofer (Apr 1, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> actually the thing about stores like Home Depot that bugs me much more than receipt checking is not being able to find sales help, and having to hunt all over the place to find something when a sales person would have been able to locate it immediately.



*That is the gamble they take. There is a Home Depot that got built in the same plaza in Rochester NH as an established much smaller lumber store that has more knowledgable staff. Everybody thought they would die in the shadow of the big store right away. It's been years and hasn't happened yet. Service still counts.*


----------



## andyzee (Apr 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> Well, then continue to call me a lemming then I guess. I just really don't feel like being "that guy" who storms out of the store with a sense of entitlement and can't wait the few seconds or minutes. Drawing a parallel that this is ultimately going to lead to some tyrannical government is a stretch. Let's keep it in perspective.
> 
> All you former hippies need to let it go...


 
I am trying to keep it in perspective. You former yuppies don't have a clue.  :lol:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> I just really don't feel like being "that guy" who storms out of the store with a sense of entitlement and can't wait the few seconds or minutes.



I'm not comfortable with the tone of this statement.  It is not a "sense" of _entitlement_, it is _entitlement_.  In the U.S. we are entitled to certain rights protected by law.  This is one.  I don't storm out in a huff, I simply walk out.  If I am asked for a receipt I politely say "no thanks" and keep on walking.  



> Drawing a parallel that this is ultimately going to lead to some tyrannical government is a stretch. Let's keep it in perspective.


When I hear things like this, I think of the "boiled frog syndrome."  If you throw a put a frog in a pot of boiling water he will immediately feel the discomfort and jump out.  If you put him in a pot of cool water and gradually raise the temperature he will not sense danger until he's cooked. 



> All you former hippies need to let it go...


I'm more of a wanna be hippie.


----------



## Greg (Apr 1, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> When I hear things like this, I think of the "boiled frog syndrome."  If you throw a put a frog in a pot of boiling water he will immediately feel the discomfort and jump out.  If you put him in a pot of cool water and gradually raise the temperature he will not sense danger until he's cooked.



We're talking about receipt checking. Do you honestly believe there is some underlying conspiracy that the government is checking our tolerance for these kinds of things or something? Maybe I'm just naive and stupid and perhaps in 25 years I'll have to eat my words as we live under some dictatorship due in part because I patronized BJ's and waited in the receipt checking line. :roll: I still think there's a bit of Chicken Little going on here.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 1, 2008)

Former hippies  that's rich -- lmao  but furthest thing from  realty .  I was married with 2 kids, a mortgage   and was a college professor  when the Woodstock nation thingy happened.  But still always questioned damn near everything . 

Ps----------- BUT  later on I did the shoulder length long hair thing tho .


----------



## andyzee (Apr 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> We're talking about receipt checking. Do you honestly believe there is some underlying conspiracy that the government is checking our tolerance for these kinds of things or something? Maybe I'm just naive and stupid and perhaps in 25 years I'll have to eat my words as we live under some dictatorship due in part because I patronized BJ's and waited in the receipt checking line. :roll: I still think there's a bit of Chicken Little going on here.


 
I someone asks for a reciept, I have no problem showing it. May not like it, but i'll show it. Where I draw the line is waiting in line to show a reciept, doesn't happen often, but it happens. I wait, God know how long to pay for an item and then they expect me to wait again to prove I paid for it, don't think so. They have alarms systems for this.


----------



## Greg (Apr 1, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I wait, God know how long to pay for an item and then they expect me to wait again to prove I paid for it, don't think so.



Don't shop at BJ's at 11 am on a Saturday then...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> We're talking about receipt checking. Do you honestly believe there is some underlying conspiracy that the government is checking our tolerance for these kinds of things or something? Maybe I'm just naive and stupid and perhaps in 25 years I'll have to eat my words as we live under some dictatorship due in part because I patronized BJ's and waited in the receipt checking line. :roll: I still think there's a bit of Chicken Little going on here.



Again...BJ's doesn't count as I agreed to receipt checks to become a member.  Much like I agreed to AlpineZone's terms to become a member.  That being said, I don't think it's a governmental conspiracy to check receipts, but I'm quite wary of complacency.  

Now if a store doesn't want to let me in unless I agree to a receipt check, or make me check my bags before entering that's fine.  What's the common theme here?  I'm being told of these conditions prior to my entry into the store.  If you refuse to show a receipt when leaving the store and they detain you for it, and you never agreed to such a policy prior to entering the store, that's another story. 

We're just going to go round and round here, Greg.  It is what it is.  I'll continue to refuse to show my receipt, you'll show your receipt.  It doesn't matter.  I'll still ski and drink with you either way.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> Don't shop at BJ's at 11 am on a Saturday then...



That BJ's in Wallingford.  That line is a pussycat compared to the one in Brooklyn.


----------



## Greg (Apr 1, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I'll still ski and drink with you either way.



Forget man. No way!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> Don't shop at BJ's at 11 am on a Saturday then...


 
I don't shop at BJ's or Costco or Sam's or any other store that requires a memberships, That could be a whole nother thread, maybe tomorrow. 

BeanoNYC Quote "I'll still ski and drink with you either way" talking to Greg. Definetly a whole nother thread! :lol:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 1, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I'm more of a wanna be hippie.



Don't know if I would admit that.....:wink:


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 1, 2008)

Interesting phrase I ran across: Rights are restraints on power.

Think about it- your rights are not things that you are allowed to do- they are things that others are not allowed to do to you. Rights != freedoms. Look at infractions of rights in that light, and things are a bit different.

Another thought: It's one thing to accuse Power. It's something else entirely if Power feels comfortable enough to confess.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 1, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Interesting phrase I ran across: Rights are restraints on power.
> 
> Think about it- your rights are not things that you are allowed to do- they are things that others are not allowed to do to you. Rights != freedoms. Look at infractions of rights in that light, and things are a bit different.
> 
> Another thought: It's one thing to accuse Power. It's something else entirely if Power feels comfortable enough to confess.


 
Huh?


----------



## awf170 (Apr 1, 2008)

Since we are on the subject of stupid little things that piss us off.  Why the heck do you bold your posts?  Do you actually think what you have to say is more important then what others do?



ckofer said:


> *A) I'm having a little fun pushing buttons here.
> 
> B) Corporations are not the enemy, corrupt people are- all the way from the common shoplifter to corporate board members
> 
> ...


----------



## ckofer (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey Austin, sorry about that, it's a habit from a yahoo group I have with my college buddies (early 80's UNH). We get going on these email discussion threads (it's our virtual dorm-topics chosen accordingly) that became very hard to follow if we didn't change our type styles-it's more of a recognizable "voice" thing than anything else. Since the discussions here are threaded in  linear fashion, I guess I don't need to do that.

ck

Now lighten up and go skiing, the pack is melting quickly.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 2, 2008)

NOTE TO MODS :  OK we've  all weighed in , ,everyone's vented. Its time to end this interesting DORM Bullshit session and let's all either : go skiing  if we can or do whatever else we do to either earn our keep or make our day 

Thanx 4 listening guys --as always it's been fun

WARP


----------



## awf170 (Apr 2, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Hey Austin, sorry about that, it's a habit from a yahoo group I have with my college buddies (early 80's UNH). We get going on these email discussion threads (it's our virtual dorm-topics chosen accordingly) that became very hard to follow if we didn't change our type styles-it's more of a recognizable "voice" thing than anything else. Since the discussions here are threaded in  linear fashion, I guess I don't need to do that.
> 
> ck
> 
> Now lighten up and go skiing, the pack is melting quickly.



Heh, it's fine.  It just has been a pet peeve of mine for a while and felt like venting.  Rain and warm weather make Austin something something.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 2, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Heh, it's fine. It just has been a pet peeve of mine for a while and felt like venting. Rain and warm weather make Austin something something.


 
MY PET PEEVE IS PEOPLE HIJACKING THREADS WITH THEIR PET PEEVES. :lol:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 2, 2008)

andyzee said:


> MY PET PEEVE IS PEOPLE HIJACKING THREADS WITH THEIR PET PEEVES. :lol:



My pet peeve is people taking my hijacks and starting a new thread with it.  ;-)

I noticed our resident lawyer is suspiciously absent from this thread, btw.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 2, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I noticed our resident lawyer is suspiciously absent from this thread, btw.


 
As well as my Tux thread, which he was a strong factor in my bumping.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 2, 2008)

andyzee said:


> As well as my Tux thread, which he was a strong factor in my bumping.



Did I mention that I was out for tux, btw?


----------



## andyzee (Apr 2, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Did I mention that I was out for tux, btw?


Yes, at Sugarbush you guys were like, yeah let's do it. Now its:

Beano: No
Snowmonster: Maybe
Trailboss: No reply


----------



## awf170 (Apr 2, 2008)

andyzee said:


> MY PET PEEVE IS PEOPLE HIJACKING THREADS WITH THEIR PET PEEVES. :lol:



YOU WANNA FIGHT OLD MAN!?  ALL CAPITALS IS ALMOST AS BAD AS BOLD.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 2, 2008)

awf170 said:


> YOU WANNA FIGHT OLD MAN!? ALL CAPITALS IS ALMOST AS BAD AS BOLD.


 
I'LL KICK YOUR SCRAWNY LIL ASS ANDY TIME!


----------



## ckofer (Apr 3, 2008)

awf170 said:


> YOU WANNA FIGHT OLD MAN!?  ALL CAPITALS IS ALMOST AS BAD AS BOLD.


*ALL CAPS SUPERSIZED BOLD ROCKS. *​


----------



## andyzee (Apr 3, 2008)

ckofer said:


> *ALL CAPS SUPERSIZED BOLD ROCKS. *​


 
Now now, stop that, Austin will have a prissy fit :lol:


----------

